

YC NYC: Paul Graham Shares The Antidote To Startup Poison - staunch
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/26/yc-nyc-paul-graham-shares-the-antidote-to-startup-poison/

======
aaronbrethorst
_After the program, when a founder says they’re moving back to a city that
isn’t exactly known for startups — Minneapolis, for example — Graham does his
best to talk them out of it._

I grew up in Minneapolis and moved to Seattle about eight years ago after I
graduated from college. I moved not because I was concerned about founding a
startup in Minneapolis, but because I couldn't find a job I found
interesting[1]. My software-focused friends still left in the Twin Cities have
job titles like 'Business Analyst,' 'IT Manager,' 'Geek Squad Something
Something,' and 'SAP Solutions Architect.'

Frankly, I've never looked back, and cannot imagine ever seeking out work in
the area. I wish the region was more attractive to the kinds of technology
companies you can find here on the West Coast.

[1] I was working for Honeywell at the time, which was the single most soul-
crushing job I've ever had.

------
coderdude
That article was posted to TC 5 minutes ago. Do you have Paul Graham on
keyword alert or something? LOL

I'm just saying, this article was posted less than 5 minutes after it was
published on TechCrunch. It certainly wasn't even read before being submitted.
You can tell it was posted in a haste to be first because the initial title
for the submission was "Fsdfs." Once it was confirmed it was first the title
was changed to the correct title.

~~~
mwilcox
Probably twitter

